# "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا



## قلم حر (18 أغسطس 2008)

1105 (GMT+04:00) - 18/08/08
*"جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا *​ 







أعداد من جراد البحر معروضة للبيع
------------------------​ 






*القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- يتعرض نهر النيل المصري لغزو لم يكن في الحسبان من قبل جحافل مخلوقات "جراد البحر"، من سلالة أمريكية لم تكن موجودة في ذلك النهر لسنوات قليلة خلت، وقد استفادت من حرارة مياه النهر وتوافر الغذاء فيه وغياب المفترسين الطبيعيين لها للتكاثر والتوالد ومزاحمة الصيادين الفقراء على أرزاقهم بمخالبها الفتاكة.*
غير أن مجموعة من علماء الأحياء في الجامعات المصرية بدأت تدرس سبل الاستفادة من هذه المخلوقات، والتي ثبت أنها عدو فتاك لطفيليات البلهارسيا الضارة، إلى جانب أنها مصدر غني وزهيد السعر للبروتين، وقد يساعد على حل أزمة أسعار الغذاء في البلاد.
ويعتقد العلماء أن سلالة "جراد البحر" التي استوطنت النيل حديثاً دخلت من البحر المتوسط عبر منطقة الدلتا، حيث يصب النهر الذي يعتبر الأطول في العالم، وقد غطى انتشارها كامل امتداد النهر حتى الحدود السودانية، علماً أن أصول هذا النوع من المخلوقات يعود إلى ولاية لويزيانا الأمريكية.
ويقول الصياد صالح زايد، إن "جراد البحر" يقوم بقطع الشباك وسحب الأسماك خلال الصيد، متسبباً بخسائر كبيرة: "خلال ساعة أو نصف ساعة، أو حتى عشر دقائق، يمكن لجراد البحر تقطيع الأسماك التي أكون قد اصطدتها."
أما خبير الحياة المائية، مجدي خليل، الذي يقوم حالياً بمهمة شاقة تقتضي منه توعيه الصيادين لطبيعة هذا النوع من "جراد البحر" فيقول لـCNN إن أحداً لم يكن يشاهد هذه المخلوقات قبل عام 1980، حتى أحضرها بعض الصيادين، وأظهرت الفحوصات لاحقاً أنها من فصيلة "جراد البحر" الذي يعيش في المياه العذبة.
ومن المخاطر التي يتسبب بها "جراد البحر" قدرته على الحفر حتى عمق ثلاثة أقدام في قاع النهر، الأمر الذي تسبب في تدمير أنظمة المياه في عدة مواقع بدلتا النيل شمالي مصر ويؤثر سلباً على الزراعة.
ويؤكد مجدي خليل أن روايات دخول "جراد البحر" إلى الشرق الأوسط وغزوه للنيل متعددة، غير أن نسبة كبيرة منها تجمع على دور رجل أعمال مصري، حاول أن يتوسع في مشروع بناء مراع للأسماك.
وما كان من رجل الأعمال هذا إلا أن اشتري ما كان يعتقد أنها كميات من بيض القريدس، ليتضح لاحقاً أنها عائدة لـ"جراد البحر،" الذي ما إن كبرت مجموعاته حتى أكلت كل الأسماك في المرعى، وحفرت لتنتقل إلى المراعي المجاورة، لينطلق المستثمر المصري - بدافع الغضب - ويلقي أعداداً من هذه المخلوقات في النيل.
ويلفت خليل إلى أنه يعمل مع زملاء له في جامعة عين شمس على الاتصال بفرق أمريكية لمعرفة كيفية التعامل مع "جراد البحر،" الذي بات المصريون يطلقون عليه اسم "صرصور النيل،" أو حتى النظر في فرصة الاستفادة منه.
فمن المعروف أن فصيلة القشريات التي ينتمي "جراد البحر" لها تقضي على الطفيليات المعدية، وفي مقدمتها البلهارسيا، التي طالما عانى المصريون من تأثيراتها الصحية المدمرة، وكان المطرب الراحل، عبد الحليم حافظ، من أبرز ضحاياها.
وتشكل اليرقات والديدان الطفيلية غذاء مفضلاً للقشريات التي تقبل عليها لسهولة أكلها، وتشير دراسات جامعة عين شمس إلى أن المناطق التي ينتشر فيها "جراد البحر" بكثرة في النيل تشهد أدنى معدلات للإصابة بالبلهارسيا.
وإلى جانب دورها الصحي هذا، يقول خليل إن "جراد البحر" هو الحل لمشكلة أسعار الغذاء المرتفعة في مصر، فهو مصدر رخيص ولذيذ للبروتين، وقد بدأت العديد من المحال والمطاعم بالفعل تعرضه على قوائم منتجاتها.
ويشير خليل إلى أن عوائد بيع منتجات "جراد البحر" في ولاية لويزيانا الأمريكي، التي تشكل موطنه الأصلي، تدر على أصحابها أكثر من 120 مليون دولار سنوياً، وتمتلك مصر بالتالي فرصة الحصول على أرباح مماثلة، إذا ما طورت بدورها منتجات محلية.


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا*

هههههههههههههههههههه
هو عنوان الموضوع تحـــــــــــــفة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
لكن :




> خلال ساعة أو نصف ساعة، أو حتى عشر دقائق، يمكن لجراد البحر تقطيع الأسماك التي أكون قد اصطدتها



فعلا مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد



> الحل لمشكلة أسعار الغذاء المرتفعة في مصر، فهو مصدر رخيص ولذيذ للبروتين، وقد بدأت العديد من المحال والمطاعم بالفعل تعرضه على قوائم منتجاتها.





> الذي بات المصريون يطلقون عليه اسم "صرصور النيل،"



يعنى أدخل المطعم وأقول واحد صرصار نيل بس كتر الشطة لو سمحت
يعععععععععععععععععععععععع
مش كانوا يختاروا اسم يفتح النفس بدل القرف دة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا بجد قلم حر على الخبر اللى أول مرة أسمعه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أغسطس 2008)

أظن الاٍسم دا بس بين ( الصيادين ) , و أكيد مش بالمطاعم .
ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2008)

*أهى برضه حاجه من ريحة امريكا ههههههههه ميرررسى يا قلم على الموضوع وربنا يباركك . ​*


----------



## قلم حر (19 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *أهى برضه حاجه من ريحة امريكا ههههههههه ميرررسى يا قلم على الموضوع وربنا يباركك . ​*


هههههههههههه
أمريكا تنتقم من قتلة عبد الحليم حافظ .
ههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## جيلان (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا*

*



			والتي ثبت أنها عدو فتاك لطفيليات البلهارسيا الضارة، إلى جانب أنها مصدر غني وزهيد السعر للبروتين، وقد يساعد على حل أزمة أسعار الغذاء في البلاد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ويشير خليل إلى أن عوائد بيع منتجات "جراد البحر" في ولاية لويزيانا الأمريكي، التي تشكل موطنه الأصلي، تدر على أصحابها أكثر من 120 مليون دولار سنوياً، وتمتلك مصر بالتالي فرصة الحصول على أرباح مماثلة، إذا ما طورت بدورها منتجات محلية.*




*كل حاجة بتحصل ليها فايدة*
*ويا ريت يستفادوا من كل ده*
*انها غذاء مفيد ومش غالى وبنفس الوقت ممكن يفيدنا اقتصاديا*

*



			نسبة كبيرة منها تجمع على دور رجل أعمال مصري، حاول أن يتوسع في مشروع بناء مراع للأسماك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *وما كان من رجل الأعمال هذا إلا أن اشتري ما كان يعتقد أنها كميات من بيض القريدس، ليتضح لاحقاً أنها عائدة لـ"جراد البحر،" الذي ما إن كبرت مجموعاته حتى أكلت كل الأسماك في المرعى، وحفرت لتنتقل إلى المراعي المجاورة، لينطلق المستثمر المصري - بدافع الغضب - ويلقي أعداداً من هذه المخلوقات في النيل.*




*بس الى اغضبنى احساسى ان رجال الاعمال بيتصرفوا مع نفسهم كدى ويجى على دماغنا فى الاخر*
*يعنى بحس الشعب كل واحد بيتصرف لمصلحته والبلد تولع*
*والاحساس ده انتشر اوى فى الفترة الاخيرة*

*شكرا قلم حر على الخبر*


----------



## قلم حر (19 أغسطس 2008)

> *كل حاجة بتحصل ليها فايدة
> ويا ريت يستفادوا من كل ده*
> *انها غذاء مفيد ومش غالى وبنفس الوقت ممكن يفيدنا اقتصاديا*


يا ريت .


> *بس الى اغضبنى احساسى ان رجال الاعمال بيتصرفوا مع نفسهم كدى ويجى على دماغنا فى الاخر
> يعنى بحس الشعب كل واحد بيتصرف لمصلحته والبلد تولع*
> *والاحساس ده انتشر اوى فى الفترة الاخيرة*


شعور موجود عند أغلب سكان الدول الناميه .




> *شكرا قلم حر على الخبر*


شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .


----------



## جيلان (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا*



> شعور موجود عند أغلب سكان الدول  ( الناميه ) .



*متهيئلى ( نايمة ) هتبقى لايقة اكتر*


----------



## قلم حر (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا*



جيلان قال:


> *متهيئلى ( نايمة ) هتبقى لايقة اكتر*


ههههههههههه
كلام دقيق جدا .


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*خبر جديد يا قلم حر
لكن اسمحلي بالاضافه

الحسنه الوحيده للصرصور ده
انه بيقضي علي القواقع الحامله لاحد اطوار
طفيل البلهارسيا
غير كده هو كائن ضار

1 - بالزراعه حيث يقوم باتلاف جذور الارز

2 - بنظام الري لان هذا الحيوان يستطيع ان يحفر انفاق في الطين يصل طول الواحد الي متر ونصف
داخل الارض ومع كثرة الجحور وتزايدها تتحول جوانب الترع و المصارف واساسات الجسور الي تربة هشه مما ينزر بكارثه نتيجة تاّكل حواف الترع والجسور وهو امر يهدد نظام الري في مصر باكمله

3 - هو حيوان شرس مفترس سريع التكاثر
ويتغذي علي الاسماك مما يهدد الثروة السمكيه

5 - يقوم باعاقة عمليات الصيد وتسبيب خسائر
كبيره للصيادين لانه يقوم بتمزيق شباك الصيد
لافتراس السمك الموجود بداخلها

اما بالنسبه لما هو مذكور عن انه مصدر للغذاء
هذا الحيوان يقوم بتخزين المعادن الثقيله
والمواد السامه (التي تعتبر المسطحات المائيه 
المصريه غنيه بها ) داخل قشرته
لذا قبل طهيه يجب تقشيره
واذا قشرت 1 كيلو جرام منه
سوف تحصل علي حوالي 
120 جرام تقريبا من اللحم
ان كان الحيوان من الحجم الكبير
 ( عن تجربه شخصيه )
والباقي قشر و راس وارجل وكلابات

مشكور يا قلم حر علي الخبر
بارك الله فيك


**[font=arial (arabic)][/font]**[font=arial (arabic)]‏ 
[/font]*​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *خبر جديد يا قلم حر*
> 
> *لكن اسمحلي بالاضافه*​
> *الحسنه الوحيده للصرصور ده*
> ...


 الحل الوحيد ( برأيي ) : التركيز على صيده بكميات كبيره , و بعد السيطره عليه , تركيز اٍنتاجه بمناطق محدده و مغلقه .
على حد معلوماتي البسيطه : هو غني جدا بالبروتينات , و سعره بالأسواق مش سهل أبدا .
صح كده ؟
شكرا لمداخلتك القيمه التي أضافت الكثيرا .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> 1105 (gmt+04:00) - 18/08/08
> *"جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا *​
> 
> 
> ...



*لازم نتدوقوا قلم حر
كيف الطريقة
ههههههههههه
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## قلم حر (20 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *لازم نتدوقوا قلم حر*
> 
> *كيف الطريقة*
> *ههههههههههه*
> *سلام المسيح*​


شوفلك واحد مصري يعزمك .
شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا*

*


قلم حر قال:



			الحل الوحيد ( برأيي ) : التركيز على صيده بكميات كبيره , و بعد السيطره عليه , تركيز اٍنتاجه بمناطق محدده و مغلقه .
على حد معلوماتي البسيطه : هو غني جدا بالبروتينات , و سعره بالأسواق مش سهل أبدا .
صح كده ؟
شكرا لمداخلتك القيمه التي أضافت الكثيرا .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا ده حل كويس جدا
كان من فترة هجمت على مدينة ساحيلة ( مش فاكرة كانت الغردقة تقريبا ) كمية كبيرة جدا من الأناديل وكانت عطلة للسياحة والمحافظ حل الموضوع بانه شجع الشباب على صيد اكبر كمية منها مقابل المال والحل نجح
فرأيك لو اتطبق فعلا هيتحل الموضوع و انا بشوفه بالاسواق عندنا من فترة كبيرة بس قبل انتشاره بالكمية دى*


----------



## قلم حر (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا*



جيلان قال:


> *فعلا ده حل كويس جدا*
> *كان من فترة هجمت على مدينة ساحيلة ( مش فاكرة كانت الغردقة تقريبا ) كمية كبيرة جدا من الأناديل وكانت عطلة للسياحة والمحافظ حل الموضوع بانه شجع الشباب على صيد اكبر كمية منها مقابل المال والحل نجح*
> *فرأيك لو اتطبق فعلا هيتحل الموضوع و انا بشوفه بالاسواق عندنا من فترة كبيرة بس قبل انتشاره بالكمية دى*


 فكره جميله من المحافظ , خصوصا ان قناديل البحر لا تباع ( على حد علمي ) .

لو كان سعره كويس , بيلزم وجود تجهيزات مخصصه لصيده ( شباك من نوع متين مثلا ) , و لو كان سعره كويس , ممكن يتصدر لبرا مصر كمان !
أما لو ما كانش سعره كويس , لازم حل زي حل المحافظ أو أي حل تاني ( مثلا اٍلزام أحد أجهزه الدوله المختصه بحل المشكله ) .
برأيي : الحل هينجح لو تم التطبيق بصوره مناسبه , خصوصا ان النهر بيفضل محدود مش زي البحر .


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا*

*


قلم حر قال:



 فكره جميله من المحافظ , خصوصا ان قناديل البحر لا تباع ( على حد علمي ) .

لو كان سعره كويس , بيلزم وجود تجهيزات مخصصه لصيده ( شباك من نوع متين مثلا ) , و لو كان سعره كويس , ممكن يتصدر لبرا مصر كمان !
أما لو ما كانش سعره كويس , لازم حل زي حل المحافظ أو أي حل تاني ( مثلا اٍلزام أحد أجهزه الدوله المختصه بحل المشكله ) .
برأيي : الحل هينجح لو تم التطبيق بصوره مناسبه , خصوصا ان النهر بيفضل محدود مش زي البحر .

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ماهه كله اتصدر على برة
هما بياكلوا الكلام ده30:*


----------



## قلم حر (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا*



جيلان قال:


> *لا ماهه كله اتصدر على برة*
> *هما بياكلوا الكلام ده30:*


 هو سعر الكيلو كام تقريبا ؟


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا*

*


قلم حر قال:



			هو سعر الكيلو كام تقريبا ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد معنديش فكرة بتمنه بالضبط لكن مكنش غالى
لان الكمية كانت اطنان كتيرة جدا وهى فى غير احتياجنا فتغليفها و ببيعها بأى ثمن مكسب كبير
بس اوعدك هحاول ابحث فى الموضوع ولو وصلت لنتيجة هقلك*


----------



## قلم حر (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا*



جيلان قال:


> *بجد معنديش فكرة بتمنه بالضبط لكن مكنش غالى*
> *لان الكمية كانت اطنان كتيرة جدا وهى فى غير احتياجنا فتغليفها و ببيعها بأى ثمن مكسب كبير*
> *بس اوعدك هحاول ابحث فى الموضوع ولو وصلت لنتيجة هقلك*


شكرا سلفا .


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا*

*الطن كام تمنه عشرة جنيه تقريبا
بس الموضوع كان من حوالى خمس سنين كدى*


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: "جراد البحر" الأمريكي يغزو النيل.. ويثأر لعبد الحليم من البلهارسيا*



جيلان قال:


> *الطن كام تمنه عشرة جنيه تقريبا*
> *بس الموضوع كان من حوالى خمس سنين كدى*


الطن بعشره جنيه !!!!!
دا عاوز ( بف باف ) فورا !!!
دا أرخص من الرمل الصحراوي !
كده تبقى مشكله اٍقتصاديه كبيره جدا .
ربنا يعين .


----------

